# Coilover Solution for my 65



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey there all,

I am considering upgrading the rear suspension with compression and rebound type coil overs. This car is fitted out with a Chevy 12bolt, boxed lower control arms with a 1"sway bar and disc brakes scavenged from a 69 GTO.

What are the fitment considerations for this set up? Am considering QA1 of Viking product. Are there better alternatives?

Thanks!


----------

